# Suggestions for 2 bank battery charger...



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking to buy a on board 2 bank battery charger...never bought one and was looking for suggestions/recommendations. Any input would be great.

Thanks,
G3


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dual Pro, may not be the cheapest but one of the best compaines out there.


----------

